# benching crisis



## h1200large (Oct 4, 2014)

hey my name is dro, and I have been having problems in creasing my bench strength. So if anyone can throw me some advice that would be the shit.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 4, 2014)

What's your current routine?  Sets/reps etc.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 4, 2014)

That is a pretty bad crisis. Like Mr rumpalicious said give us some more info.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 4, 2014)

20 Internet bucks says you are attempting max effort to frequently. Don't bench for 3 weeks. Do other stuff.

When you get back to benching vary your weights. Do a week for light weight low reps and just focus on moving the bar quick. Then next week do moderately heavy work for moderate reps. No more than 7. The following week do heavy triples. The next week set a pr.


----------



## Stevethedream (Oct 4, 2014)

Question.....Do u smoke drol or do u pill pop drol???


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 4, 2014)

Hy"dro"ponic????


----------



## stonetag (Oct 5, 2014)

h1200large said:


> hey my name is dro, and I have been having problems in creasing my bench strength. So if anyone can throw me some advice that would be the shit.


There are so many variables to "why" you have no bench strength. How in the hell can someone give you any advice with that said?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Oct 5, 2014)

chains.... bands....


----------



## shenky (Oct 5, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> chains.... bands....



what r chains used for? I see some people use them at my gym; i just thought they were trying to look cool


----------



## Maijah (Oct 5, 2014)

shenky said:


> what r chains used for? I see some people use them at my gym; i just thought they were trying to look cool


The higher you push the bar the more it weighs. Imo its a very minimal increase but a lot of pl's use them.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Oct 5, 2014)

Maijah said:


> The higher you push the bar the more it weighs. Imo its a very minimal increase but a lot of pl's use them.



maija-that depends on how many chains you put on the bar.  we have three sets of 5/8 chains that are massive and probably adding around 70 pounds at the top.  it's one hell of an overload. 

shenky - it's a good way to shock your central nervous system and handle weight that your body isn't used to.  heavy as hell at the top but if you have your leaders set right,  it's close to the true weight on the bar at the bottom so it teaches you to be fast and explode through the lift because it's getting heavier as it the bar goes up,  works great for me.  bands pulling against the bar is a similar effect.  i would strongly recommend it.


----------



## shenky (Oct 5, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> maija-that depends on how many chains you put on the bar.  we have three sets of 5/8 chains that are massive and probably adding around 70 pounds at the top.  it's one hell of an overload.
> 
> shenky - it's a good way to shock your central nervous system and handle weight that your body isn't used to.  heavy as hell at the top but if you have your leaders set right,  it's close to the true weight on the bar at the bottom so it teaches you to be fast and explode through the lift because it's getting heavier as it the bar goes up,  works great for me.  bands pulling against the bar is a similar effect.  i would strongly recommend it.



That sounds awesome. I'm not a PLer bit I'm always looking to get stronger and faster


----------



## heavydeads83 (Oct 6, 2014)

give it a shot man.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2014)

only crisis in the gym is when u rip something


----------



## heavydeads83 (Oct 11, 2014)

you trying any chains yet shenky?


----------



## shenky (Oct 11, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> you trying any chains yet shenky?



I actually forgot to ask if they still have them to loan out at my gym. Chest is wed, so I'll keep  u updated!


----------



## Dtownry (Oct 11, 2014)

If this fella has difficulty with benching then I don't think bands and chains are going to help.  Do what Pillar said and work on your form, tightness, using your whole body, and add some pauses in. I bet my bottom dollar your bench technique could use some work.


----------

